
Show HN: Parity – The learning platform and community for entrepreneurs - EasyRider1990
https://parrity.com
======
EasyRider1990
Hey everyone,

Thanks for checking Parity out. I'd love to hear your thoughts and feedback on
the platform I'm making.

I know it's still quite empty at the moment, two-sided marketplaces are tough
to get off the ground, but I'm working on that and on bringing the best
possible content and authors you can learn from.

In case you have something that's worth sharing, I'd be happy to give you the
podium.

You can also help me out by voting for topics you'd be interested in reading
here -[https://community.parrity.com/t/what-subject-topic-do-you-
re...](https://community.parrity.com/t/what-subject-topic-do-you-really-want-
to-learn-more-about-poll/40)

Thanks,

Lubo

